# I Also Love Dogs



## Alex (28/6/14)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

My love

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## KimH (29/6/14)

I am a huge dog person as well.
If you are wondering why there's a pic of my red tiger oscar (RIP), anyone who has ever owned one will tell you they are just like dogs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/6/14)

Oh oh oh!!!! I love dogs 
Here are my babies 
My old lady Patchy, 17 years old
Half blind, can't hear but going strong 



Madam Mim nearly a year old
Does not like strangers 



Gus Gus, only male among the ladies. 
Nearly a year old
Mim's brother



Koda, a sweetie pie
Nearly a year old



Mushu, no monkey is safe any more whahahaha!!!
Also nearly a year old
Koda's sister

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (29/6/14)

My Maria, best hunting dog I ever owned; she's now 9 years old and just as good at tracking when she was as a youngster:

Six weeks old and already knows how to use her nose



Taking a nap after tracking a wounded Kudu in the Limpopo Valley

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BillW (29/6/14)

My boooi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/6/14)

my yogi bear ♥






And Sam ♥




and both together after playing in the mud:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## devdev (29/6/14)

Here is my pooch






Such a handsome fellow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## BillW (29/6/14)

Hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (29/6/14)

Ok, so not to be a complete troll/thread derailer, here is the closest thing I have to my own pooch, meet my adopted fur child:




This little fellow is called Leeroy, and he is the dog of one of my best mates. I don't know why, but we seem to have a real bond, and he really loved me from the beginning. He reminded me that I used to be mad about dogs when I was young, so I have a huge space in my heart for him. 



Check the blurry tail. If I am around it wags non-stop

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

My cross *talon*, who has twice stopped bad guys in their tracks. She is amazing.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BillW (2/7/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darth_V@PER (2/7/14)

My Pup... Sahara (Green Eyes)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

The cat one is so much funnier  they both so true though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)

loaded that in the i love cats thread hehehe


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

I saw that


----------



## Darth_V@PER (2/7/14)

Just makes any dog lovers smile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B (2/7/14)

Three of my four. The last one is a black lab/sheepdog X and is a touch too big for the counter next to my computer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BillW (5/7/14)

It's cold in the cape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (6/7/14)

Opvreetbaar!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK (6/7/14)

BillW said:


> It's cold in the cape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is like my 3 jack russels  i will take a picture in the morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BillW (12/7/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (13/7/14)

BillW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
To sweet !!!


----------



## Limbo (13/7/14)

My chihuahua, Amy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz (14/7/14)

Mavvie is cold hehehe :hug:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sesh17 (6/8/14)

Cuervo and Meka

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jimbo (6/8/14)

My Italian Mastiff, Rocco as a puppy 3 years ago

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jimbo (6/8/14)

Rocco, 3 years old

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Jimbo said:


> Rocco, 3 years old
> 
> View attachment 9285
> View attachment 9286
> View attachment 9284


Agesweet!!! Just look at that face !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH (12/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


>




This is just stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BillW (28/8/14)

Jimbo said:


> Rocco, 3 years old
> 
> View attachment 9285
> View attachment 9286
> View attachment 9284



Beautiful !

Is that a neopolitan mastiff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Diesel blows bubbles in the pool on command!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jimbo (28/8/14)

BillW said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> Is that a neopolitan mastiff?
> 
> ...


 
Hi @BillW 

Yes, Rocco is a Neopolitan Mastiff also known as Italian Mastiff or Mastino Napoletano.

He really is a great dog, sometimes difficult to handle due to his size not to mention the drool, but extremely loyal to the people in our household.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BillW (28/8/14)

Awesome man!
One day when I have more space I would love to get one! 
Even a French mastiff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

This is just sooo adorable !!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (30/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (1/10/14)

johan said:


>




Absolutely excellent Johan!!!  

Thanks for that great laugh, i needed it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

I saw this on TV last night loooool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (1/10/14)

Alex said:


> I saw this on TV last night loooool




 A little bit on the evil side, but oh damn shame man that was some funny stuff!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)

Meet Fergus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/14)

Alex said:


> Meet Fergus



OMF!!!!! SOOOO CUTE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (18/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/10/14)

Alex said:


>




Haha age cute! 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Genosmate (19/10/14)

Here's my two hooligans,the male is quite a bit bigger now he's grown up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

I love them @Genosmate , look at their attentive eyes - just waiting for your command!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/10/14)

johan said:


> I love them @Genosmate , look at their attentive eyes - just waiting for your command!


Thanks Johan.They normally assess whats being asked of them before deciding what to do,but they are both fantastic dogs with wonderful temperaments,very alert and extremely protective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (19/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> Here's my two hooligans,the male is quite a bit bigger now he's grown up.
> View attachment 13382


They are beautiful ! 
Which one is the male?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

Mav popping in to say morning all, hope you all have a lovely week

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Mav popping in to say morning all, hope you all have a lovely week



So cute!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

I am so getting an underwater camera to take awesome pics like this of Mav in his new swimming pool that mommy and daddy bought him

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (29/10/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

so u like pugs...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


>




That doggie has plenty mirror neurons for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/11/14)

First time seeing snow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (25/11/14)

Alex said:


> First time seeing snow


That is a priceless picture...sooo cuuuutee!


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

*Love is not Rational*

Just want to share this and get it of my heavy heart. My beloved Maria (best hunting dog I ever had), turned totally blind over the past month and a half. She stills demand playing ball, although it normally turns out into a tug-of-war as she obviously can't find the ball, except if she gets into smelling distance. She's now 10 years old, and still plenty of fire in her. On her past vet visit, we were referred to the Animal Eye Clinic, 44 KingFisher Drive, close to Monte Cassino, Fourways. After diagnoses we were told that she developed bilateral glaucoma and that both eyeballs must be removed asap. She underwent surgery today to remove both eyeballs, where after the eyelids are stitched together. Just spoken to the surgeon, and he assured me that all went very well and that I can pick her up 09H30 tomorrow morning.

Maria 6 weeks old and already know how to use her nose



Maria a couple of months ago (still with eyesight)
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (18/12/14)

johan said:


> *Love is not Rational*
> 
> Just want to share this and get it of my heavy heart. My beloved Maria (best hunting dog I ever had), turned totally blind over the past month and a half. She stills demand playing ball, although it normally turns out into a tug-of-war as she obviously can't find the ball, except if she gets into smelling distance. She's now 10 years old, and still plenty of fire in her. On her past vet visit, we were referred to the Animal Eye Clinic, 44 KingFisher Drive, close to Monte Cassino, Fourways. After diagnoses we were told that she developed bilateral glaucoma and that both eyeballs must be removed asap. She underwent surgery today to remove both eyeballs, where after the eyelids are stitched together. Just spoken to the surgeon, and he assured me that all went very well and that I can pick her up 09H30 tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



Very sad news @johan, my dog has also lost her eyesight over the last few months.


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Alex said:


> Very sad news @johan, my dog has also lost her eyesight over the last few months.



Sorry to hear that Alex, but they adapt so much quicker and easier than humans - same dog, same love.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/12/14)

I am happy to say my beloved Maria is back home, lekker on a plug from all the pain killers. Her face is going to change obviously and I assume she's going to look like a Far Eastern Jack Russel. Will post pics once the stitches are removed in 14 days time (It will be unconsidering to post pics of her know with almost all hair removed around her eyes and all these stitches).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

WTF Is This ?


,,





Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> WTF Is This ?
> 
> 
> ,,
> ...


A wedding party of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (19/12/14)

They grow up so fast

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ollie (20/12/14)

This is my son, Herby

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> This is my son, Herby
> 
> View attachment 17962
> View attachment 17963
> ...



He's very cute..I mean manly (dogly?) 

I especially like the "ET" picture...uncanny resemblance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/12/14)

*This little guy was a bit tired after a long day of Christmas festivities...*





*"My name is Dug. I have just met you and I love you."*
(source) · 5 hours ago

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (27/12/14)

Dude! Thats a dog pretending to be a cat pretending to be a dog !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## BillW (27/12/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (28/12/14)

This is an awesome shot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (8/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (11/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> WTF Is This ?
> 
> 
> ,,
> ...


Animal cruelty?


----------



## LandyMan (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> He's very cute..I mean manly (dogly?)
> 
> I especially like the "ET" picture...uncanny resemblance


We had a few Pugs when growing up, and one was named 'ET'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> We had a few Pugs when growing up, and one was named 'ET'



Haha, that's awesome...did it's little paw light up too?


----------



## LandyMan (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Haha, that's awesome...did it's little paw light up too?


Nope, but with a strong enough torch I got his ear to light up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

*My local animal rescue center brought in a dog named "John Travolta" .*
(source) · 8 hours ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (12/1/15)

Alex said:


> *My local animal rescue center brought in a dog named "John Travolta" .*
> (source) · 8 hours ago


My wife guessed his name correctly. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

johan said:


> I am happy to say my beloved Maria is back home, lekker on a plug from all the pain killers. Her face is going to change obviously and I assume she's going to look like a Far Eastern Jack Russel. Will post pics once the stitches are removed in 14 days time (It will be unconsidering to post pics of her know with almost all hair removed around her eyes and all these stitches).



Before the op and today ( ... and she still insists on playing ball). Will take her on the next tracking and see how she copes without any eyesight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (16/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (19/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

@Alex I just love the espresso colored pup with its demanding expression .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)

*Love me some car rides*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)

This was very heartwarming for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (21/1/15)

Our rescue Squatweiller, Annie. Saved from Alex last year. Poor thing was about 4 months old and had rickets.





The new addition to the family. Got her Christmas eve. Think there's Pit Bull in there? Maybe some hyena? Anyway, she's enjoying desert.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (21/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (22/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (22/1/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NickT (24/1/15)

So, today we took ownership of our two puppies.

Oliver the male Golden Retriever and Sean, the long haired female German Shepherd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Frank Zef (3/2/15)

Meet Dave.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (5/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (21/2/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BillW (21/2/15)

My boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (21/2/15)

Alex said:


>


Love those ears!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

We all went camping the past weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FireFly (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avi_RB7 (10/3/15)

Bedtime for the boys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (11/3/15)

*You Shall Not Pass, Dog *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (14/3/15)

Huskies anyone?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (14/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/15)

Alex said:


> Huskies anyone?


Omf I remember when my yogi was this size


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NickT (20/3/15)

NickT said:


> So, today we took ownership of our two puppies.
> 
> Oliver the male Golden Retriever and Sean, the long haired female German Shepherd.
> 
> ...



My gorgeous little puppies are starting to turn into evil "little" satan worshipping garden hating terrorists!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/15)

NickT said:


> My gorgeous little puppies are starting to turn into evil "little" satan worshipping garden hating terrorists!
> 
> View attachment 23363



Age jinne mamma!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Alex (21/3/15)

*Mother and daughter.*
(source) · 11 hours ago

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/3/15)

Awww so sweet


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/3/15)

Alex said:


> Huskies anyone?


Now this just melted my already buttery heart !

Super cute 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/15)

So I have an app on my phone called Timehop - it links in to all your social media (Facebook, instagram etc) and pulls a feed of what you posted on this day in past years (Its pretty cool)

Today this popped up ♥

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (25/3/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (1/4/15)

Like father, like son.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (2/4/15)

We gained a new hound this week.rescued from the dumps where people were stoning him.
Very sad to think how he must have gotten there.very hesitant to leave,even under threat of death.
Someone dumped him and told him to stay.
Well...he is now mine,i invite anyone to try and take him.
Amazing temperament,fitting in nicely.
Started here:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## FireFly (2/4/15)

Necris said:


> Well...he is now mine,i invite anyone to try and take him.



Nice One @Necris !
I too have a few Rescued mutleys... 6 actually  Love them all and all so awesome. Some People are so cruel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/15)

Necris said:


> We gained a new hound this week.rescued from the dumps where people were stoning him.
> Very sad to think how he must have gotten there.very hesitant to leave,even under threat of death.
> Someone dumped him and told him to stay.
> Well...he is now mine,i invite anyone to try and take him.
> ...



Awwww man he's beautiful... Makes me so angry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

Take your daughter to work day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

Father and daughter

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (4/4/15)

Gimme a dogtor, stat!
http://i.imgur.com/OTbmOGR.gifv

edit: Can't embed gifv, just click the link

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Alex said:


> Gimme a dogtor, stat!
> http://i.imgur.com/OTbmOGR.gifv
> 
> edit: Can't embed gifv, just click the link



Cute; Doctor & nurse nogal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/4/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

In memory of my awesome dog talon. We are gonna miss you big time.
2006-2015

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/15)

Alex said:


> In memory of my awesome dog talon. We are gonna miss you big time.
> 2006-2015


Aaah sorry to hear @Alex  

A very cute dog! I'm sure he will be missed like crazy bud!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Aaah sorry to hear @Alex
> 
> A very cute dog! I'm sure he will be missed like crazy bud!



Thanks bro, I'm feeling really emotional right now going through some of the photo's. She is probably hunting down burglars in heaven right now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks bro, I'm feeling really emotional right now going through some of the photo's. She is probably hunting down burglars in heaven right now.


I feel your pain bro. Our pets become an extension of us. A daily part of our lives. Its never an easy thing!

Haha yep. I'm sure shes tearing them up in doggy heaven!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/15)

So sorry @Alex... it's heart breaking to lose a pet... thinking about you...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> So sorry @Alex... it's heart breaking to lose a pet... thinking about you...



It sure is Rob, I can't seem to keep my eyes dry right now. Thanks for message.


----------



## johan (10/4/15)

@Alex She was so lucky to have you

The bond we have with our pets runs deep. And one of the hardest parts about having a special dog is that we know the odds are that we’ll outlive them. But in the relatively brief time we have our beloved friend we know the joy they bring and we’re willing to deal with that reality. Death is a part of life and eventually we move on. But that doesn’t negate the finality that comes with death; particularly in the days after. *She was so lucky to have you*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

johan said:


> @Alex She was so lucky to have you
> 
> The bond we have with our pets runs deep. And one of the hardest parts about having a special dog is that we know the odds are that we’ll outlive them. But in the relatively brief time we have our beloved friend we know the joy they bring and we’re willing to deal with that reality. Death is a part of life and eventually we move on. But that doesn’t negate the finality that comes with death; particularly in the days after. *She was so lucky to have you*



Thank you @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/4/15)

Alex said:


> In memory of my awesome dog talon. We are gonna miss you big time.
> 2006-2015


So sorry,it's very sad news.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Sorry to hear aboout your loss @Alex
Strength to you !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/6/15)

Barely escaping a deadly wave.





Oh noes..





Meet our new kitten Lester. Loved by our dog in under a second.
(source)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mike (8/6/15)

@Alex you missed the best one!!! I have a golden retriever and he's really just like this oddball. Sorry to hear about your loss. My pup is epileptic and getting on in life - the meds take their toll though. I wish he could be by my side forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (11/6/15)

NickT said:


> My gorgeous little puppies are starting to turn into evil "little" satan worshipping garden hating terrorists!
> 
> View attachment 23363



Growing so fast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (20/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/7/15)

Alex said:


>




SCHWEEET


----------



## Alex (28/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/7/15)

$500,000+ litter? and even singing in the bath  - ideal breed for SA - should be easy for this breed to take down a rogue taxi.


----------



## Alex (28/7/15)

johan said:


> $500,000+ litter? and even singing in the bath  - ideal breed for SA - should be easy for this breed to take down a rogue taxi.


Pits are so awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/8/15)

Alex said:


>




Awesome, love the background music as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/15)

Alex said:


>



Teary, but awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/15)

Puppy yawns ........ alot!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

Playtime's over

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (17/8/15)

Discovering the door stopper.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (19/8/15)

This guy thinks he's an ambulance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (9/9/15)

I want my bed back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/9/15)

ATM banking.......SA style

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (12/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/9/15)

*Hilarious Golden Retriever Really Wants To Race But.. First Things First.*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (30/9/15)

*Dogs don't understand our language my ass! *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/9/15)

My dogs aren't in the mood for guarding anything this cold and wet day (pic digitally enhanced) in fact if I don't let them in soon I could be in trouble !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (1/10/15)




----------



## johan (12/10/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (22/10/15)

*For all the pet lovers*

I suggest you print this out and stuck it where you normally stock your beloved pet's goodies - We almost always outlive our dear pets, and it really helps to slightly soothe that unbearable pain when you read this on that unthinkable day:

​Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/10/15)

*Went to rescue a dog...got a bear instead.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/10/15)

Awwww he is adorable!


----------



## Necris (26/10/15)

Trying to leave for yesterday's vape meet I received the paw of pleading,the stare of beseechment

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)

A 10yr old GSD who still believes he is a puppy. . . .



My baby girl (ok she is 7 now but still the baba)



Dont come between a woof and his peanutbutter . . . .(he always gets the jar to clean out once it is empty - he does not share this with the other woof)


And just my baba pretending she is ladylike.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (29/10/15)




----------



## acorn (29/10/15)

Our little rascal...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/15)

My poor baby cut her leg open super deep and now has to wear the cone of shame 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/12/15)

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I hope she recovers fast!I do love laughing at them when they wear the cone of shame

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/12/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (23/12/15)

'Tis very hot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal (12/1/16)

My personal security assistants Sid and Nancy the punk poodles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (13/1/16)

This is my newest addition to my family, little Marley. She is a rescue, she was dumped with her siblings, at a week someone found them and took them to Fallen Angels. They were bottle fed by their foster mommy and and we took over her fostering at 5 weeks with the option to adopt at 7 weeks. Well needless to say we were a bit worried about how Mav would feel about his new adopted sister, the first week he was not interested, but after that the two started playing together and it's just too adorable!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> This is my newest addition to my family, little Marley. She is a rescue, she was dumped with her siblings, at a week someone found them and took them to Fallen Angels. They were bottle fed by their foster mommy and and we took over her fostering at 5 weeks with the option to adopt at 7 weeks. Well needless to say we were a bit worried about how Mav would feel about his new adopted sister, the first week he was not interested, but after that the two started playing together and it's just too adorable!
> View attachment 43025
> View attachment 43024


Awww she's too cute

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Awww she's too cute



Thanks, she is very adorable, but a bit of a lucky packet, we don't know how big or small she's going to be hahaha, but she's growing by the day and has her spurts of pure terrorism  Also a very quick learner, she already knows a good couple of commands, up is the funniest though, she sits on her behind and then falls over, tooo nunies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> This is my newest addition to my family, little Marley. She is a rescue, she was dumped with her siblings, at a week someone found them and took them to Fallen Angels. They were bottle fed by their foster mommy and and we took over her fostering at 5 weeks with the option to adopt at 7 weeks. Well needless to say we were a bit worried about how Mav would feel about his new adopted sister, the first week he was not interested, but after that the two started playing together and it's just too adorable!
> View attachment 43025
> View attachment 43024



Well done Yster Bessie - glad to see you're still around (ps. even without a Reo) .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/1/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks, she is very adorable, but a bit of a lucky packet, we don't know how big or small she's going to be hahaha, but she's growing by the day and has her spurts of pure terrorism  Also a very quick learner, she already knows a good couple of commands, up is the funniest though, she sits on her behind and then falls over, tooo nunies!


Congrats on the new addition... Although I should really be saying welcome back to the forum we miss you around these parts lady!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BillW (14/1/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

My dawg used to smoke with me, now he vapes with me!  he loves the flavours too!   you know if an animal likes it, it definitely can't be that harmful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> My dawg used to smoke with me, now he vapes with me!  he loves the flavours too!   you know if an animal likes it, it definitely can't be that harmful


I definitely get what you're saying. My pittie used to sneeze when he was around me when i smoked, with the vaping he tries to lick the vapour hahha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (15/1/16)

This is Amy, rescued from a local homestead at end 2014 (she is also my avatar as can be seen). She was in an appalling state when we got her, riddled with worms, no fur due to mange, and our vet was doubtful she would last a week. Pic is taken at about a year old. I sadly lost my great dane Daisy a couple of years ago, and over a period of time noticed that Amy had a very similar character to my great dane, even to places in the garden she would sleep. I went back to see swazi guy where we had rescued her and managed to trace back that Amy was the offspring of a great dane (Apple), who was a sister from the same litter as my great dane. You can gladly accuse me over being over sentimental, but it warms my heart that some connection to my great dane Daisy has found a way back to us.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (15/1/16)

Neal said:


> This is Amy, rescued from a local homestead at end 2014 (she is also my avatar as can be seen). She was in an appalling state when we got her, riddled with worms, no fur due to mange, and our vet was doubtful she would last a week. Pic is taken at about a year old. I sadly lost my great dane Daisy a couple of years ago, and over a period of time noticed that Amy had a very similar character to my great dane, even to places in the garden she would sleep. I went back to see swazi guy where we had rescued her and managed to trace back that Amy was the offspring of a great dane (Apple), who was a sister from the same litter as my great dane. You can gladly accuse me over being over sentimental, but it warms my heart that some connection to my great dane Daisy has found a way back to us.


 That story, gave me goosebumps at work here reading it. Dogs do have really smart brains, I wish I could understand them like this English haha

Im so glad she still lives on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/16)

*Meet my sons new pup "Obi-Wan", he's a German Pointer/Lab. Here's his rendition of "Blu Steel" for the camera



*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (1/2/16)

Alex said:


> *Meet my sons new pup "Obi-Wan", he's a German Pointer/Lab. Here's his rendition of "Blu Steel" for the camera
> 
> 
> 
> *


He is just beautiful. Pointer/lab combination has got to be a great mix of breeds. Have fun @Alex and please post a pic when he is an adult (if not before) I am guessing he will come in somewhere around 60kg mark when fully grown.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/16)

Neal said:


> He is just beautiful. Pointer/lab combination has got to be a great mix of breeds. Have fun @Alex and please post a pic when he is an adult (if not before) I am guessing he will come in somewhere around 60kg mark when fully grown.


 60Kg


----------



## Neal (1/2/16)

Alex said:


> 60Kg


Could be talking out of my arse (again) brother, but would be interested to find out. Let us know how you get on. I weigh in at 62kg and my last boerbull was 68kg. When your dog weighs more than you it could be a problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/2/16)

Alex said:


> *Meet my sons new pup "Obi-Wan", he's a German Pointer/Lab. Here's his rendition of "Blu Steel" for the camera
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh my! Obi-Wan knows he is now the center of attention, and so photogenic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/2/16)

Frenchie learning how to fetch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (22/2/16)

It’s the look of slightly horrified guilt… Smiling to cover up a blunder

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (23/2/16)

This is Strummer, oldest of our 4 rescues. Found him around 10 years ago as a pup of approx. 4 weeks dodging sugar cane trucks on local road. Wife scooped him off the road and we took him home with us. My great dane (Daisy) had a litter of 12 pups of around
same age, so put Strummer in middle of them while they were sleeping to get their scent on him. When mother was feeding I put him on to first teat available and she fed him, and from then on he was brought up with rest of the pups. He may look sweet but over the years he has survived an encounter with a pofadder, has been kicked about 4 feet in the air by a cow, and had an altercation with a couple of stray warthogs. Named after the late, great Joe Strummer of The Clash, still my all time favourite band.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dexter (24/2/16)

My boys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/3/16)

Burger-lars

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (3/3/16)

My aunts pup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (3/3/16)

My brothers baby boy on his first birthday






Only reason I am excited to go home!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (31/3/16)

I cannot wait! We are going to look at puppies tonight that are a week old  Im getting a new baby in 8 weeks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (1/4/16)

My boy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (12/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (12/4/16)

The worlds best guard dogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (4/5/16)

Floppy Floof!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (4/5/16)

Happy Dachshund Puppy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (4/5/16)

After a nervous introduction..Best Mates

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern (19/5/16)

Some puppy luffs - one of them will be mine soooooooooooooooooooooon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## AniDey (22/5/16)

Alex said:


> After a nervous introduction..Best Mates
> View attachment 53237



My cat, Mattewis, loves the dog, Ounooi. We adopted them from the SPCA.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Neal (22/5/16)

AniDey said:


> My cat, Mattewis, loves the dog, Ounooi. We adopted them from the SPCA.


Thanks for bringing a big smile to my face after a rather kaak day @AniDey, that is just too cool. I walk four dogs and two cats everyday on the farm, lovely picture and happy to see everybody getting on with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (28/5/16)

So we collected our furbaby today, he is already adopted by the grown dogs, who kept following the little one around the house. Now all we need is a name, for a little cheeky boy. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NickT (22/6/16)

Our pretty German Shepard puppy, who isn't so much puppy anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Some seriously cute doggies here omw! haha


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

How


Wyvern said:


> So we collected our furbaby today, he is already adopted by the grown dogs, who kept following the little one around the house. Now all we need is a name, for a little cheeky boy. Any ideas?
> View attachment 55810
> View attachment 55811
> View attachment 55812
> View attachment 55813




How about Odin (it's from German mythology and his a German Shepherd)


----------



## Wyvern (29/6/16)

So the floof is 12 weeks old, already huge and his ears are up most of the time! 

The floof is also now known as Mika

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (29/6/16)

Wyvern said:


> So the floof is 12 weeks old, already huge and his ears are up most of the time!
> 
> The floof is also now known as Mika
> View attachment 59265
> ...



He is absolutely beautiful. Hope you really enjoy his journey into adulthood, have fun.


----------



## Wyvern (30/6/16)

Neal said:


> He is absolutely beautiful. Hope you really enjoy his journey into adulthood, have fun.


We are loving every minute, already had a vet visit for a sore leg - he damaged his elbow during play with one of the older dogs, so we had fun trying to keep him calm for a week to let that rest. He isnt a cuddler, but he needs to be near someone or one of the older woofs at all times. He hasnt been for training, but training at home is working, he already has basic commands down, and plays fetch AND returns the ball. He also hasnt destroyed anything, its odd he is our first pup that hasnt chewed up shoes or tables. But then again he has his big box of toys (big box being a paper box - the ones where you get five reams in) and toys are anything from milk bottle plastic caps, plastic milk bottles, empty oats boxes, denim strips with knots tied on. He doesnt want traditional toys except his ball.) he takes out what ever he feels like playing with and puts the other items back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (30/6/16)

*They may take our lives, but they’ll never take our freedom! this is William Wallace *

*

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (30/6/16)

Sweet pictures @Wyvern. The last one stole my heart.


----------



## Wyvern (30/6/16)

Andre said:


> Sweet pictures @Wyvern. The last one stole my heart.


Hehehe yea that is the face he pulls when he knows he was a little naughty... He is just adorable tho, even if I am his favourite chew toy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/16)

My in-laws just adopted this beauty from Save a Pet in PE... 




Shepherd cross

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Wyvern (8/9/16)

So the brat is now just over 5 months old. He looks and acts older so we sometimes forget that he is still a baby - well we did until he started loosing his baby teeth this week, the look of surprise on his face was priceless.

But overall he is a clever floof that has all his commands down pat (well except for come - he only does this when he wants to, and lie down, we still need to touch the floor for him to do it) but otherwise he is a little show off by bringing you the ball when throwing, sitting and waiting on command - plus I can now walk away (not turning my back on him just yet - he is still insecure bout that). And he is growing like a maniac - this pup is going to be massive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (8/9/16)

My 6 year old 'puppy' Uzi,who is not happy that I want that rubber bone,he knows he can't bring it in the house!
Cutting him some slack because he's got an injured leg and he also misses his lifelong playmate who passed a couple weeks back.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)




----------



## Neal (8/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> My 6 year old 'puppy' Uzi,who is not happy that I want that rubber bone,he knows he can't bring it in the house!
> Cutting him some slack because he's got an injured leg and he also misses his lifelong playmate who passed a couple weeks back.
> View attachment 66848
> 
> View attachment 66849



Mate, hope Uzi makes a speedy recovery and sorry to hear of your loss. Anyone who has lost a dog will know how absolutely gutting it can be.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/9/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, hope Uzi makes a speedy recovery and sorry to hear of your loss. Anyone who has lost a dog will know how absolutely gutting it can be.



He will be fine thanks,just a sprain,but he is about 40kg of mature Doberman who acts like a clumsy puppy and tends to walk thru things rather than around them so is often picking up niggles
Got to get him another playmate though because he misses his shadow badly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/9/16)

Our adoptive child.












Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (21/9/16)

hi all

i need your help please.
like some of you know, my wife and I are moving to Slovakia.

now we need to find a home for our girl, as our in-law are not longer going to take her in as per the agreement 

her name is Lady, she is a cocker spaniel, and she is spaid (fixed)
im not too sure how old she is, as we took her over from a previous owner.
she is well mannered and extremely friendly
she takes some time getting used to other dogs, but eventually accepts them.
she likes big open spaces, and is a good snake catcher...very good actually. also ducks, so if you have ducks, dont adopt!
she is not very playful with balls and tug-o-war, but she loves to be rubbed and petted.

please let me know if you can help me find a home for our girl.

Peter
08 two 3 8 seven six 2 5 four

thanks 

@Rob Fisher can you rotate the pics 






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (18/10/16)

Puppies aren't for sissies!
The only reason I know its time to be awake is that the suns up!Sleepless night number two,jeez Id forgotten what this was like!
I'm not sure whose most aggrieved,me or my adult dog!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

Cute Man! So he has arrived! Awesome... got a name yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cute Man! So he has arrived! Awesome... got a name yet?



Or is it a she?


----------



## Genosmate (18/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Or is it a she?


Yep its a she! Didn't want to risk another male.Its bad enough already as at the moment Uzi thinks its food!
Named by my LO - Zena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (18/10/16)

lets the chance slip to name something Xena lol. 

Lucy dear Lucy...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (20/10/16)

Had to put this here as well...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/12/16)

My "puppies", Bandit the pitbull and Ryver the GSD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vape_N8th (30/12/16)

My Scotty, Promptly Named "Peanut"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (6/1/17)

Pocket American Bullies. man i loves these creatures..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (6/1/17)

Here's my Wooloo.


----------



## Imperator (6/1/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes (17/1/17)

Newest member to our Family, Bella - Pomeranian.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (2/2/17)

This oke is doing the safe sex thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/2/17)

All being well subject to some blood tests,my new Doberman is one of these three boys.Still only four weeks old and has to travel from the Czech Republic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (21/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> All being well subject to some blood tests,my new Doberman is one of these three boys.Still only four weeks old and has to travel from the Czech Republic.
> View attachment 85657
> View attachment 85658
> View attachment 85659


so you are buying a puppy from my side of the globe (Slovakia)


----------



## Genosmate (21/2/17)

PeterHarris said:


> so you are buying a puppy from my side of the globe (Slovakia)


Yep,had some assistance from a couple of real knowledgeable ladies on Dobermans especially bloodlines here in SA.Managed to secure the pick of the litter from a top breeder in the Czech Republic in order to bring a real top quality male into SA.I think he'll have a pampered life as if things turn out well he'll get his pick of the finest lady Dobermans here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Yep,had some assistance from a couple of real knowledgeable ladies on Dobermans especially bloodlines here in SA.Managed to secure the pick of the litter from a top breeder in the Czech Republic in order to bring a real top quality male into SA.I think he'll have a pampered life as if things turn out well he'll get his pick of the finest lady Dobermans here.


Haha pampered? How does dobermans grade? Because in our gsd working dog gradings the training and exhibition is anything but pampered.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (21/2/17)

Our pride and joy,lots of work and hassles as these buggers always wanna kill eachother,but love them anyway,here goes...

Ch Ace of Ace Lupita Gabriella
Ace of Ace Weight Pull(PB of 137.5 times her own weight)
Champion Long Hang(PB of 1hr 15mins)
Champion Conformation





Ch Atticus
Champion High Jump(PB of 2,48m)





Ch Gatlin Jnr aka Gator
Champion Conformation





Diega
Shes not for the show stuff,she likes food more...







Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (20/3/17)

Peanut the Brave cowering under the table due to a little bit of thunder and lightning. Mac the labby seems not bothered but this one aims for maximum sympathy points at times like these.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (20/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Peanut the Brave cowering under the table due to a little bit of thunder and lightning. Mac the labby seems not bothered but this one aims for maximum sympathy points at times like these.
> View attachment 88844
> 
> 
> Regards



My so called "vicious" pit bull,is kak scared om mom in laws new fridge...poefter


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (27/3/17)

Lets see if this link works



My kiddo turned 1 on the 25th. He has been my hero, saviour, drive me insane, love me to bits, cuddle bug (well when he wants to) and bubble chaser of note

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## playa4life (20/4/17)

Meet Saskia.
Born: 09/08/2016 -
Current Age: 8 months
Love this little Pitbull to death! She's so playful though. That scares many people. They're always thinking she wants to attack but all she wants to do is jump on you and lick your face!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (20/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez (20/4/17)

The bastard has taken over my kitchen as his bed was washed and is still drying...





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (21/4/17)

Best of both worlds I guess

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/4/17)

One of my doggos, eternal philosopher and wanna be warrior tries to eat all the couriers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## playa4life (24/4/17)

This is a good thread. It reminds us that sometimes, we neglect our beloved dogs. 
Or maybe it was just me. I started spending more time with mine ever since I found this thread. 
With that being said, there are so many stories about people eventually losing their pets for whatever reason. This prompted me to download Marley and Me over the weekend and had the kids watch it. They now know that the dog they know now as a puppy, will, one day, die. This made them appreciate the dog even more and they are now spending more time with her.
Great thread!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang (24/4/17)

When you see it....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (24/4/17)

wiesbang said:


> When you see it....


I really battled to look past all the delicious cheese...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/4/17)

playa4life said:


> This is a good thread. It reminds us that sometimes, we neglect our beloved dogs.
> Or maybe it was just me. I started spending more time with mine ever since I found this thread.
> With that being said, there are so many stories about people eventually losing their pets for whatever reason. This prompted me to download Marley and Me over the weekend and had the kids watch it. They now know that the dog they know now as a puppy, will, one day, die. This made them appreciate the dog even more and they are now spending more time with her.
> Great thread!



The sad truth,even though I spend a lot of time with my dogs,it just makes this reality even more harsh,once you have a working dog bond with you and seeing that dog do anything for you,it becomes an important part of your life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/4/17)

My sausage, you can see the mark above her eye where the rinkhals bit her, I have two matching scars on my ankle from where I got bit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wiesbang (24/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> My sausage, you can see the mark above her eye where the rinkhals bit her, I have two matching scars on my ankle from where I got bit.
> 
> View attachment 92605


Aaaah frosty face nunu

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (25/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> My sausage, you can see the mark above her eye where the rinkhals bit her, I have two matching scars on my ankle from where I got bit.
> 
> View attachment 92605


Mate, pleased she is ok (and yourself of course). I am busy trying to remove a snouted cobra that spat at me and dogs a couple of days ago. I do not believe in killing snakes so wish me luck.


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/4/17)

Neal said:


> Mate, pleased she is ok (and yourself of course). I am busy trying to remove a snouted cobra that spat at me and dogs a couple of days ago. I do not believe in killing snakes so wish me luck.



Thanks man, I'm lucky it only got one fang in to her, got to the vet just in time, she died but they managed to resus' her upon which she promptly bit the nurse x) she reacted well to the anti-venom. Def' wishing you luck a snouted is a tad more dangerous than rhinkhals. I also don't believe in killing them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/17)

Latest addition to the mad house.Here he is 6 weeks old is Mulsanne.
Now he has to fly from Romania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/17)

Genosmate said:


> Latest addition to the mad house.Here he is 6 weeks old is Mulsanne.
> Now he has to fly from Romania.
> View attachment 103432



He is a beauty John!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/8/17)

SA Bureaucracy strikes again!
So my new dog after flying from Bucharest via Amsterdam finally landed at OR Tambo at 21.20 on Thursday night.
First off a State Vet one of whom should be on duty 24/7 wasn't answering her cellphone (not the first time apparently) - upshot being absolutely no animals from anywhere allowed into SA via OR Tambo.My puppy has to remain at the airport in the freight forwarders office overnight.
Thursday morning - Finally a State vet shows up just before 9am (now too late to clear the pup for an onward flight) and inspects all the documentation and medication and believe me theres lots of it.
One of the tests carried out by the lab in Bucharest which is Internationally recognised and more accurate than one done locally doesn't float her boat (the disease in question is not even present in Romania,so the puppy can't be positive anyway) nor her boss for that matter.So my dog is taken off to quarantine where he will stay until Monday when they can take a blood test the results of which only come back on Friday and then he can be released.Yours truly having to pay thru his arse for this and missed flights and clearing etc etc.
Even the puppy is pissed off!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (19/8/17)

Genosmate said:


> SA Bureaucracy strikes again!
> So my new dog after flying from Bucharest via Amsterdam finally landed at OR Tambo at 21.20 on Thursday night.
> First off a State Vet one of whom should be on duty 24/7 wasn't answering her cellphone (not the first time apparently) - upshot being absolutely no animals from anywhere allowed into SA via OR Tambo.My puppy has to remain at the airport in the freight forwarders office overnight.
> Thursday morning - Finally a State vet shows up just before 9am (now too late to clear the pup for an onward flight) and inspects all the documentation and medication and believe me theres lots of it.
> ...



Sorry to hear this mate, hope everything gets sorted out asap. Beautiful dog by the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/17)

Genosmate said:


> SA Bureaucracy strikes again!



This just sends me into a rage!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (19/8/17)

Gatlin Jnr after his workout,a working dog is a happy dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ASCIIcat (23/8/17)

Wanted to share my best friend Bran the Australian Cattle dog. In the background is his sister Ashe being camera-shy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (23/8/17)

So I got my first fur baby

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## NielJoubert (23/8/17)

Passed out after going to the dog park. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/8/17)

So while everybody was at Vapecon enjoying themselves I managed to pick up my puppy after his long journey from Romania.Someone at DAFF (read DOFF) finally managed to use the thing between their ears for something other than a spacer to stop sunglasses falling off said ears
Heres my families 3rd 4 legged protection unit on his first early morning walk.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (28/8/17)

Genosmate said:


> So while everybody was at Vapecon enjoying themselves I managed to pick up my puppy after his long journey from Romania.Someone at DAFF (read DOFF) finally managed to use the thing between their ears for something other than a spacer to stop sunglasses falling off said ears
> Heres my families 3rd 4 legged protection unit on his first early morning walk.
> View attachment 105653


Ah, at last!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B///Moodley (30/8/17)

Just found this thread. Damn there's so many bundles of fur on here!

Here's my pack...‍

My oldest is a Staffie mix called Pits. Adopted him from the SPCA when he was just 7 weeks old and he's turning 7 on the 16/11. This is the best and worst guard dog I've seen. Best because people tend to cross the road when nearing our gate and worst because he'll play with absolutely anyone in the yard. Yes, he has a "China eye"









Next up are the two monsters who I sometimes wonder if they have a natural dose of THC added to their bodies each day.

Bella, a border collie/Labrador mix who'll turn 4 on 13/10 also a rescue. Loves cuddles, attention, sleeping in odd places and snacks the most intelligent of the 3 dogs we have.








Last but not least there's the youngest member here DJ. A rescue whose very lucky to be alive having been the only survivor from his pack. The rest of his family had unfortunately succumbed to the Parvo disease but somehow he was clear. The most random, weird, playful, hyperactive dog I've come across. From barking at random leaves for flying around to using Bella as a ladder to get attention, running random laps around the yard and so on... this guy really seems like he's got some good stuff in his veins. He'll turn 1 on the 20/11.








These are some of my other pets just for fun.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (30/8/17)

He isn't doing anything internet-worthy, just sitting on a table. I love this little guy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/17)

My little monster. A Yorkinese. Eats ANYTHING he gets his paws on. Hell of a personality

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 108178
> 
> 
> My little monster. A Yorkinese. Eats ANYTHING he gets his paws on. Hell of a personality


That is not a dog! That is an Ewok  ... its adorable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (26/9/17)

Alex said:


>


Love your family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/10/17)

Mulu is coming on nicely,4.5 months here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

Genosmate said:


> Mulu is coming on nicely,4.5 months here
> View attachment 111802


@Genosmate Wow! Your dog is a beauty! Just look at that shiny coat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 108178
> 
> 
> My little monster. A Yorkinese. Eats ANYTHING he gets his paws on. Hell of a personality


@SmokeyJoe ahhhhhh ever so cute!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

Andre said:


> Ah, at last!


@Andre Romania?? Sounds like an interesting story ... do tell!


----------



## Jp1905 (29/10/17)

Genosmate said:


> Mulu is coming on nicely,4.5 months here
> View attachment 111802



Gorgeous pooch bud,if you dont mind me asking,what do you feed?Raw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (29/10/17)

Big boy Atticus and the loose canon(she farts alot),Diega...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Andre Romania?? Sounds like an interesting story ... do tell!


That is where @Genosmate's beauty of a dog you commented on above, comes from. The process to get them here took ages and many hassles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (30/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Gorgeous pooch bud,if you dont mind me asking,what do you feed?Raw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did consider going that route but decided on kibble.I feed him Hills Large Breed Puppy,but he eats about 1/3 more than the suggested guideline per day.But he carries no weight so its good for now.


----------



## Jp1905 (30/10/17)

Genosmate said:


> Did consider going that route but decided on kibble.I feed him Hills Large Breed Puppy,but he eats about 1/3 more than the suggested guideline per day.But he carries no weight so its good for now.



I have a mate here in CPT that does ostrich raw,top stuff,after three months on that my dogs smashed 3 of the records they held,coats also nice and shiny like your pup’s...Will get a pic of his boy now and post here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (30/10/17)

Genosmate said:


> Did consider going that route but decided on kibble.I feed him Hills Large Breed Puppy,but he eats about 1/3 more than the suggested guideline per day.But he carries no weight so its good for now.








Here we go,19kgs of mayhem...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (30/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Here we go,19kgs of mayhem...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE that collar! Where did they get it?

Anywhoo, anyone here tried Orijen Acana with good results?
I had only awful experiences with it - kiddos love it, but it leaves them with extremely bad, smelly farts and poo - maybe it gets better as their systems get used to the "raw"?


----------



## Jp1905 (30/10/17)

Caramia said:


> I LOVE that collar! Where did they get it?
> 
> Anywhoo, anyone here tried Orijen Acana with good results?
> I had only awful experiences with it - kiddos love it, but it leaves them with extremely bad, smelly farts and poo - maybe it gets better as their systems get used to the "raw"?



A mate of mine here makes them,I also HAD one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> I have a mate here in CPT that does ostrich raw,top stuff,after three months on that my dogs smashed 3 of the records they held,coats also nice and shiny like your pup’s...Will get a pic of his boy now and post here
> 
> Got a friend who is a vet and also into training dogs.She feeds her dogs mostly a BARF diet and swears by its benefits.Its not really for me I have three Dobermanns,all different ages and all have different requirements.I try to give them the best I can,but only dry food.The oldest one gets some meat from time to time but I can't give any to the female I have or she has runny craps everywhere!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Here we go,19kgs of mayhem...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja baas. Wat se tuin werk moet nou klaar kom.


----------



## Hooked (31/10/17)

These are my furrrrkids, both rescue dogs. Rusty, the "wolf" on the left, is 2 years old today. AWhen he came to me, he immediately took it upon himself to guard me and the property. He weighed only 3 kg. - with an attitude 100 times bigger! He hasn't left my side since, and sleeps under the duvet, snuggled against my tummy. No-one knows what breed he is.

The black one is Kena. He hooman mommy didn't want her when she got a hooman baby. She's a cross between a Miniature Schnauzer and ?. She's the leader - and she knows it!


The morning after his birthday celebrations last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (15/1/18)

Bump...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/1/18)

After Milo's weekly bath. 1 year later and he still hates it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/1/18)

After a nice comb:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (20/1/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Help, please! I want to upload an mp4, but when I click on "Upload a File" it doesn't even see it on my laptop. Can we not upload mp4s?


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Help, please! I want to upload an mp4, but when I click on "Upload a File" it doesn't even see it on my laptop. Can we not upload mp4s?



I don't think those files are supported by the file uploader @Hooked


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

@Hooked there is a workaround but it's a waste of time because to redownload that file and convert it back is a bit of a mission. It also opens people up to viruses. Best to just find the song on YouTube and post a URL! Then we can listen without even leaving the forum. 

Or you can upload the file to YouTube if it's your own and again post the link here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Hooked there is a workaround but it's a waste of time because to redownload that file and convert it back is a bit of a mission. It also opens people up to viruses. Best to just find the song on YouTube and post a URL! Then we can listen without even leaving the forum.
> 
> Or you can upload the file to YouTube if it's your own and again post the link here



Thanks @Spyro! It's not a song - it's my dogs at play and quite amusing to watch! Uploading to You Tube is a good idea - I'll do that when I have some time ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/1/18)

Part of the surprise my wife gave me today. 

Love the wild dogs also.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/18)

Afternoon nap ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (3/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Afternoon nap ...
> 
> View attachment 121113
> 
> ...


Those two are not spoilt at all are they? Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

We said goodbye to our Great Dane who we rescued just under 6 years ago. 

He had got lost and had wandered into a scrap metal yard where he being kept for a while. He was well looked after there but my wife wouldn’t have any of it and he came to live with us. 

He was a good dog. 

He loved our kids and adored my wife. 

He had a tough start to life but definitely had a very good end to it. 

We made that impossible decision to put him down as old age had taken over and he was deteriorating super fast and on advice from our vet we did what we had to as responsible owners of a dear part of our family. 

He will be missed but at least he’s no longer in pain.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked (4/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> We said goodbye to our Great Dane who we rescued just under 6 years ago.
> 
> He had got lost and had wandered into a scrap metal yard where he being kept for a while. He was well looked after there but my wife wouldn’t have any of it and he came to live with us.
> 
> ...



RIP beloved Great Dane... A sad day for you and your family @Paul33 but you did the right and most considerate thing. Better that than to let him suffer. 

“Dogs leave pawprints on our hearts” – Author Unknown

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> We said goodbye to our Great Dane who we rescued just under 6 years ago.
> 
> He had got lost and had wandered into a scrap metal yard where he being kept for a while. He was well looked after there but my wife wouldn’t have any of it and he came to live with us.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of you and your family's loss, but hat of to you for taking a difficult decision for the best.

Our animals only share our lives for a little while, but we have a responsibility to make sure it is the best time of their lives as well. RIP Great Dane, yours sounded like an excellent life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/2/18)

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Help, please! I want to upload an mp4, but when I click on "Upload a File" it doesn't even see it on my laptop. Can we not upload mp4s?


Upload your mp4 file to https://streamable.com and copy the link to here. You don't need to sign up any accounts.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (9/2/18)

Raising an Allstations in a house full of cats. Knew she would develop an identity crisis.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Raising an Allstations in a house full of cats. Knew she would develop an identity crisis.
> View attachment 121772
> 
> Regards


She's looking great, and it would seem that she is going to be a champion climber  find my cross in the tree more often than not, nothing is safe!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> She's looking great, and it would seem that she is going to be a champion climber  find my cross in the tree more often than not, nothing is safe!



@Room Fogger My little dog (the one in my profile pic) is also a climber - I had to build 1,5m walls around the property because of her!
I took her to the dog park one day and a guy there was astounded when she climbed over the fence to get to me on the other side!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

It's obvious that she adores her human mom! Mine is a cross between a Belgian Shepherd and a Jack Russel,  and no, I don't know how that happened either. Looks like miniature shepherd with the attitude to match, but with the jack Russell energy. She was the runt of the litter and also the only one to survive out of the 4. Wil see if I can get her to pose for a picture, she usually doesn't stay still for long enough!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (11/2/18)

*DOG LOVERS: Here's a comp for you*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-n...ise-win-with-heaven-gifts.t47225/#post-637834


----------



## DaveH (11/2/18)

Oh no not another bluudy photo .............. No I'm not going to look at the camera.




I might if you get me a biscuit.


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Oh no not another bluudy photo .............. No I'm not going to look at the camera.
> 
> View attachment 121917
> 
> ...



@DaveH Ahhhh he/she's beautiful !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (11/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @DaveH Ahhhh he/she's beautiful !!!



She's a she.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Raising an Allstations in a house full of cats. Knew she would develop an identity crisis.
> View attachment 121772
> 
> Regards



Kitty has just been introduced to the outside and the dogs are finally ok with him...

Now to get kitty to stop eating dog food

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (11/3/18)

*Which results in this

*



I have a Queen size bed, but Kena (my profile pic dog) curls up behind my knees and my other dog snuggles against my chest. The three of us could actually sleep quite comfortably on a single bed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Genosmate (12/3/18)

My old male,diagnosed with bone cancer a few weeks ago but still insists on playing ball.I think he's trying to tell me its time for a game

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (12/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> My old male,diagnosed with bone cancer a few weeks ago but still insists on playing ball.I think he's trying to tell me its time for a game
> View attachment 125492


He's beautiful @Genosmate !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/3/18)

I think he is asking why your mod is pink @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/3/18)

Christos said:


> I think he is asking why your mod is pink @Genosmate



Nope,he likes pink

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (12/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> My old male,diagnosed with bone cancer a few weeks ago but still insists on playing ball.I think he's trying to tell me its time for a game
> View attachment 125492


Shame man, have the same issue with my Labby, sad...

Regards


----------



## Genosmate (12/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Shame man, have the same issue with my Labby, sad...
> 
> Regards



Yep.Not looking forward to the day I have to take him for his last visit to the vet.

Reactions: Can relate 6


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> My old male,diagnosed with bone cancer a few weeks ago but still insists on playing ball.I think he's trying to tell me its time for a game
> View attachment 125492



@Genosmate Sorry about the bone cancer.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

It's pretty cool in the evenings now, so while I'm on the Internet my little ones snuggle down next to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Does it look like my dogs feel like dancing?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

My Rusty keeping a beady eye on the time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (30/4/18)

I wish I were half the man my dog thinks I am.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/5/18)

“Ever consider what our dogs must think of us? I mean, here we come back from a grocery store with the most amazing haul, chicken, pork, half a cow. They must think we’re the greatest hunters on earth!” - Anne Tyler

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/6/18)

Last Monday, my little Rusty had major surgery on one of his hind legs. There is apparently only one Specialist Surgeon in South Africa who knows how to do this op - and fortunately for me he's at Panorama Veterinary Clinic and Specialist Centre in Cape Town. 
And fortunately for me, the surgeon who took the first X-rays and who referred me to Panorama, knew that this op can be done in SA.
He said that not all vets/surgeons are aware of that, particularly vets who qualified long ago - even within the last 5 years. He knew about it because of a previous case. 

The problem is a genetic defect. The upper part of tibia (bone in the leg) was sloping downwards. Apparently it was a severe case, as it was 35 degrees out of alignment. The surgeon cut off the upper part and insert a plate. We start physio next week, but it will be 6 weeks before Rusty is allowed to walk again and 3 months for a full recovery.

After which we return for another op - on the other hind leg! It has the same defect, but not as severe. My poor little boy, who is being so brave - probably because he's stoned out of his mind most of the time with all the meds!

It must be so traumatic for our pets. Imagine ... they're left behind at a strange place, with strange people. Then go to sleep (anaesthetic) and wake up, still in a strange place. Mommy / Daddy isn't there, they're in pain, they don't know what's going on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 134678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Hooked , at least he has a human mom that cares and gives the unconditional love as he does. Wishing the little chap a speedy recovery and good luck for the next op. He looks happy where he sits!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/18)

Just got lucky tonight to snap this beautiful photo of Cammy before my mom video called her.




You'd swear she doesn't look 14. I love this brat to bits.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Just got lucky tonight to snap this beautiful photo of Cammy before my mom video called her.
> 
> View attachment 135047
> 
> ...



@RainstormZA No, she doesn't - she looks like a young pup still. Did she have a facelift?


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA No, she doesn't - she looks like a young pup still. Did she have a facelift?



No, she seemed to age much slower than the other two. I think it's because she's so laid back and hardly ever gets stressed.

She still plays even at this age, she goes absolutely nuts and races around. I make a certain noise when she's in the mood and when the noise comes closer, she runs so fast like her butt was going to get bitten. She's so funny. I also sneak on her and chase her when she starts racing off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BubiSparks (15/6/18)

We lost Nuschka 2 weeks ago... She was just over 12 years old and her heart gave in. Photo is from when she was in her prime.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

BubiSparks said:


> We lost Nuschka 2 weeks ago... She was just over 12 years old and her heart gave in. Photo is from when she was in her prime.
> View attachment 135568



So sorry for your loss, @BubiSparks. She was a gorgeous lady!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Hooked said:


>




Hahahahahaha I had a boerboel pup that loved water so much


----------



## Genosmate (31/7/18)

Jeez puppies grow quick,this one is 14 months and still a baby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

WOW! That's some baby! What a beauty!! Just look at that shiny coat and not an inch of fat. Well done to you and your good care of him/her @Genosmate!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/18)

Genosmate said:


> Jeez puppies grow quick,this one is 14 months and still a baby.
> View attachment 140401


Wow! What a dog!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (5/8/18)

.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/9/18)

Our Fatsie aka Cammy.





Her duvet covers are getting washed tomorrow morning if weather is good

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (11/9/18)

Found these guys hiding in the sugar cane on the farm that I stay in a very bad state on Friday last week. They are all improving well, I am happy with their progress but still concerned about 2 of them. 5 females, I think some heartless swine has dumped them and left them to fend for themselves. Have dewormed them and vet will give them their shots tomorrow. Will keep 2 smallest and find homes for the others (hopefully). Hold thumbs they all make it, myself and my lovely wife will do the best we can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

Make sure they get the full rounds of Parvo shots - a friend recently lost one and the other is recovering from it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/9/18)

Thank you @Neal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (11/9/18)

Neal said:


> Found these guys hiding in the sugar cane on the farm that I stay in a very bad state on Friday last week. They are all improving well, I am happy with their progress but still concerned about 2 of them. 5 females, I think some heartless swine has dumped them and left them to fend for themselves. Have dewormed them and vet will give them their shots tomorrow. Will keep 2 smallest and find homes for the others (hopefully). Hold thumbs they all make it, myself and my lovely wife will do the best we can.
> 
> View attachment 145162
> View attachment 145163


Well done on saving these babies!
Please also have a Fecal Egg Count (FEC) done to determine the amount and type of parasites, it may save a lot on a list of ailments and treatments.
And yep, Parvo and Rabies, but they need to be strong enough for these. Those two little ones have me concerned as well, strongs @Neal!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

@Caramia is it possible to determine their breed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (12/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Caramia is it possible to determine their breed?


It is actually - by DNA testing of hair.
By the looks, and they all look very similar (so not a very mixed bunch of "pavement specials" in their history), I would guess a mix of Ridgeback/Boerboel/German Shepherd, and this is an either/or.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (12/9/18)

Thanks for replies guys. We refer to these dogs as "skolwanes" in Swaziland and they have a reputation for their resilience and general hardiness so lets hope for the best. Will keep you informed as to how they all get on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/18)

Neal said:


> Found these guys hiding in the sugar cane on the farm that I stay in a very bad state on Friday last week. They are all improving well, I am happy with their progress but still concerned about 2 of them. 5 females, I think some heartless swine has dumped them and left them to fend for themselves. Have dewormed them and vet will give them their shots tomorrow. Will keep 2 smallest and find homes for the others (hopefully). Hold thumbs they all make it, myself and my lovely wife will do the best we can.
> 
> View attachment 145162
> View attachment 145163



Bless you for caring and for what you're doing them for them @Neal. How could people be so heartless as to just leave little ones to fend for themselves? Breaks my heart.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/9/18)

Caramia said:


> It is actually - by DNA testing of hair.
> By the looks, and they all look very similar (so not a very mixed bunch of "pavement specials" in their history), I would guess a mix of Ridgeback/Boerboel/German Shepherd, and this is an either/or.


Pretty much like the Africanis we got here, awesome dogs though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (12/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pretty much like the Africanis we got here, awesome dogs though.


Like @Neal said, their "skolwanes", which would then, like our (Canis) AfriCanis, have the same appearance from generation to generation.
Our AfriCanis are amazing dogs, tough, but also make fantastic pets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (12/9/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (13/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (13/9/18)

Hooked said:


>



Must be a Honda!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (13/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (14/9/18)

Alex said:


>




Thanks for posting this @Alex! Too beautiful! I especially loved the ones of the dogs trying to cover the baby. Dogs are such amazing creatures. 

There was a heated argument of FB some time ago when someone posted something similar. Many people said that dogs shouldn't be allowed to lick babies, because of their (the dogs') germs. I say BS. Exposure is the best way of building up immunity. 

And now ... I'll sit back and watch some heated arguments develop here lol. Let the fun begin...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/18)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for posting this @Alex! Too beautiful! I especially loved the ones of the dogs trying to cover the baby. Dogs are such amazing creatures.
> 
> There was a heated argument of FB some time ago when someone posted something similar. Many people said that dogs shouldn't be allowed to lick babies, because of their (the dogs') germs. I say BS. Exposure is the best way of building up immunity.
> 
> And now ... I'll sit back and watch some heated arguments develop here lol. Let the fun begin...


I will call BS as well.
Don't see anything wrong with it and it does build immunity.

Babies that get raised in bubbles tend to get a lot more sick more often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/9/18)

Morning walk with the dogs in the mountains. 
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (30/9/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Morning walk with the dogs in the mountains.
> @BumbleBee
> View attachment 146796
> View attachment 146797
> View attachment 146798



Ahhhh so cute @Bumblebabe ! Don't know how you do it with 4 dogs attached to each other. I can't get it right just with two!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/9/18)

Rescued this dog today from the street with a banged up leg No one has claimed him. Very scared and looks like hes used to get beaten. If i touch his back side he winches. Makes me pissed off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Rescued this dog today from the street with a banged up leg No one has claimed him. Very scared and looks like hes used to get beaten. If i touch his back side he winches. Makes me pissed off.
> 
> View attachment 146812


Kudos to you Sir, I know you will be able to get him to trust people again. Hope that whomever did this to him will suffer the consequences of this 10 x over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (1/10/18)

I was touched by the responses to my OP so thought an update would only be polite. I am happy to report the "skolwane sisters" are all doing well and are in good health. Second round of shots next week and then off to new homes for three of them. I did not give the tiny one much hope of being ok but she has pulled through nicely, except for a little mange which is clearing up thanks to muti from vet. I promised myself I would not get emotionally attached to them, but I have failed in this respect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (1/10/18)

Neal said:


> I was touched by the responses to my OP so thought an update would only be polite. I am happy to report the "skolwane sisters" are all doing well and are in good health. Second round of shots next week and then off to new homes for three of them. I did not give the tiny one much hope of being ok but she has pulled through nicely, except for a little mange which is clearing up thanks to muti from vet. I promised myself I would not get emotionally attached to them, but I have failed in this respect.
> 
> View attachment 146876


Looking at them I can see why you got attached. Thanks for the effort you put in and I know you will only have selected the perfect owners for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> I will call BS as well.
> Don't see anything wrong with it and it does build immunity.
> 
> Babies that get raised in bubbles tend to get a lot more sick more often.



Yup! I grew up with two english pointers - they passed when I was 17 (Susan) and then at 19 (Rocket) and I have a photo of them with me still in nappies visiting my grandparents in Izingolweni (south coast).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (1/10/18)

Neal said:


> I was touched by the responses to my OP so thought an update would only be polite. I am happy to report the "skolwane sisters" are all doing well and are in good health. Second round of shots next week and then off to new homes for three of them. I did not give the tiny one much hope of being ok but she has pulled through nicely, except for a little mange which is clearing up thanks to muti from vet. I promised myself I would not get emotionally attached to them, but I have failed in this respect.
> 
> View attachment 146876


And the tiny one will turn out the best  You will have to keep her @Neal 
Thank you for caring and sharing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (1/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> And the tiny one will turn out the best  You will have to keep her @Bulldog
> Thank you for caring and sharing.




Thank you @Bulldog, and yes we are indeed keeping her. She has bonded with myself and my wife as we spoon fed her (literally) on Purity baby food and Pro Nutro for her first 10 days with us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/10/18)

Neal said:


> Thank you @Bulldog, and yes we are indeed keeping her. She has bonded with myself and my wife as we spoon fed her (literally) on Purity baby food and Pro Nutro for her first 10 days with us.


Awesome job @Neal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/10/18)

My old mate Uzi,9 years old today.Diagnosed with bone cancer back in January! Even vets get it wrong sometimes!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Crockett (10/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Rescued this dog today from the street with a banged up leg No one has claimed him. Very scared and looks like hes used to get beaten. If i touch his back side he winches. Makes me pissed off.
> 
> View attachment 146812


How is the little guy doing now @SmokeyJoe ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/10/18)

Crockett said:


> How is the little guy doing now @SmokeyJoe ?


He is at a lovely foster home now. Unfortunately i couldnt foster anymore as my dog started nipping at him. We have been putting up flyers, posting on social media, whats groups daily and no one has come forward yet. I really dont understand why someone would just not do the effort to find their dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Crockett (10/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> He is at a lovely foster home now. Unfortunately i couldnt foster anymore as my dog started nipping at him. We have been putting up flyers, posting on social media, whats groups daily and no one has come forward yet. I really dont understand why someone would just not do the effort to find their dog.


Shame, I hope he finds his people soon and has a wonderful life. Thanks for helping him - really kind and compassionate of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/18)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (17/11/18)

Dangerous tiger threat neutralised! Now can we braai him? Please? Pretty please?



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (17/11/18)

@Neal how are the puppies doing?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (18/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Neal how are the puppies doing?


Hey @RainstormZA , thanks so much for your interest. Everyone is cool, found wonderful homes/owners for 3 of the skolwanes and am keeping the 2 others. I leave tomorrow for UK and will miss them all very much. I was very upset as to how anyone could be so heartless to these pups, but my heart has been lightened to the kindness and love of others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (18/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Neal (8/12/18)

Pixie, one of the pups in her new home with her new best chommie. Cathy and Anthony made a 5 hour round journey to collect her, what wonderful people. It would appear Pixie has settled in just fine...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (8/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

Jinx , relaxing on a Saturday morning ...mmmm actually falling asleep.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (8/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 153344
> 
> Jinx , relaxing on a Saturday morning ...mmmm actually falling asleep.
> View attachment 153346



What a gorgeous dog, @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (31/12/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 154925


Those huge ears are for ornamental purposes only. Yesterday I had one hosepipe, today I have many. Short ones! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (2/1/19)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 154925



What a beauty @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (18/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (22/1/19)

My little girl went for grooming today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (22/1/19)

Carnival said:


> My little girl went for grooming today.
> 
> View attachment 156544



Such a sweet little face @Carnival!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)

Carnival said:


> My little girl went for grooming today.
> 
> View attachment 156544

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Got a new guard to look after my precious last ml's of Taviro



@Rooigevaar, Ridgebacks are basically just Wiener dogs with long legs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir (16/3/19)

She was curious today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> She was curious today.
> 
> View attachment 160856


Looks like an old lady, super cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looks like an old lady, super cute!


Yeah, she's 11 this year. 
Best co-pilot for life ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got a new guard to look after my precious last ml's of Taviro
> View attachment 160852
> 
> 
> @Rooigevaar, Ridgebacks are basically just Wiener dogs with long legs....


Yes they are, but you wont find any dog in the world that would defend his/her family like a ridgeback does. Brilliant dog breed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yes they are, but you wont find any dog in the world that would defend his/her family like a ridgeback does. Brilliant dog breed


she never leaves our side, although my wife is her favourite, she's also very protective over me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> she never leaves our side, although my wife is her favourite, she's also very protective over me.


Our entire family swears by the breed. Even my step father who adopted a stray when he was in the army. I would love one, but my yard is too small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Our entire family swears by the breed. Even my step father who adopted a stray when he was in the army. I would love one, but my yard is too small



she is our second Ridgie, they don't do well in small spaces, she thrives here on the farm. We are very blessed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> she is our second Ridgie, they don't do well in small spaces, she thrives here on the farm. We are very blessed


Fully agree. They must love living like kings there on the farm. Unfortunately im stuck with this little Verimark mop reject dog that i adopted for my kids. What a kak decision. So far hes eaten rat poisen, had katgriep, and chews on rocks like its biltong. And the freaking monster still lives

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (17/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got a new guard to look after my precious last ml's of Taviro
> View attachment 160852
> 
> 
> @Rooigevaar, Ridgebacks are basically just Wiener dogs with long legs....



Magnificent dog @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> She was curious today.
> 
> View attachment 160856



Ahhhh so cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/19)

My guard dog ready to attack

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## supermoto (17/3/19)

Almost as relaxed as one of ours

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/19)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 160892
> Almost as relaxed as one of ours


Love it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (18/3/19)

This is Kai, my 6 month old American Pitbull Terrier, so full of character but so gentle despite what the media portrays on his breed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ShamZ (19/3/19)

Got this little bugger for the kids about 10 months ago...





Here's my rascal grown up

EDIT: Typo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/3/19)

Our new Rescue pup!!! A Ridgie cross, not 100% on the mix, but might be some Boxer. Welcome to the family Jasmyn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (25/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Our new Rescue pup!!! A Ridgie cross, not 100% on the mix, but might be some Boxer. Welcome to the family Jasmyn!
> View attachment 161617



Beautiful! And she looks at home already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Beautiful! And she looks at home already!


Thanks Hooked, she already has my wife around her little paw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Meet Hilux the small Labrador spaniel. He is a 1.5 years old and super active and loves swimming and playing and giving as well as receiving attention.

Sadly we are looking to rehome him as we need to move out of our house as the inlaws are selling and battling to find a townhouse with big enough yard or that allows dogs. So if anyone knows of someone that will home him get in touch. I will pass you onto PAWS thats helping us.

Love him too bits but places are so expensive for places with yards so small...It would be unfair to Hilux.

We have had Hilux since 8 weeks and is a champ.. My daughter named him Hilux for those who are wondering..lol









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Meet Hilux the small Labrador spaniel. He is a 1.5 years old and super active and loves swimming and playing and giving as well as receiving attention.
> 
> Sadly we are looking to rehome him as we need to move out of our house as the inlaws are selling and battling to find a townhouse with big enough yard or that allows dogs. So if anyone knows of someone that will home him get in touch. I will pass you onto PAWS thats helping us.
> 
> ...


He’s a beaut @StompieZA , if it wasn’t for the new addition rescue to my house I would not have thought twice.
Seuntjie is the new one,


Then there’s the Jack Russell Belgian Shepherd cross, Trixie


And the grandma, Milo, or two ton Tessie if she happens to sit on your foot


I’ll let you guess who is the destroyer in this place.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (28/3/19)

Ill take a swing and say Seuntjie? Lol he just looks naughty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ill take a swing and say Seuntjie? Lol he just looks naughty.


Close, but no cigar. His paw prints are not the same size as those doing circles on the precast. But he does try his best, but the Jack Russel is strong in this case.


That’s why her nest looks like that, second one she’s digesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/3/19)

Now i see her bed hahahaha looks like they had an argument and Trixie won at Black "Jack"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Meet Hilux the small Labrador spaniel. He is a 1.5 years old and super active and loves swimming and playing and giving as well as receiving attention.
> 
> Sadly we are looking to rehome him as we need to move out of our house as the inlaws are selling and battling to find a townhouse with big enough yard or that allows dogs. So if anyone knows of someone that will home him get in touch. I will pass you onto PAWS thats helping us.
> 
> ...



Oh how sad ... hope you find a good home for him!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Dogs are truly awesome. I had a nightmare last night and woke up screaming. It was one of those weird situations where I realised that I was awake, but continued screaming.

Rusty, who sleeps by my side, under the blankets (I hate duvets) immediately surfaced, lifted his chin and howled. I screamed some more. He howled some more. One would think that, with 3 or 4 burglaries happening every night or so, the neighbours would have heard and reported a problem but no, no-one heard a thing!

Once I'd become fully awake and the screaming-howling sessions had ended, Rusty did the strangest thing. He literally threw himself at me, but sideways and just stayed there, with his body pressed up against mine (which is how he sleeps, anyway!). Was he comforting me? Telling me it's OK, he's there?? It certainly was comforting!

And through all of this, the other dog, Kena, sat calmly (as usual) on the bed - but facing the bedroom door, not facing Rusty and me. Obviously on the alert for approaching danger.

Whew! These dogs are truly amazing!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/19)

So cold last night in Yzer but who cares? Not me! I'm snug as a bug in a rug!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

This is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (14/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/19)

Been looking for a Staffy for so many years after mine died of old age 10 years ago. And yes i did try pounds and rescue centres. Finally found one. Her dad is built like a truck but with the typical big playful and loveable staffy personality.

Introducing Coco, the baby staffy, which already destroyed half my house. But shes still adorable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (23/12/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Been looking for a Staffy for so many years after mine died of old age 10 years ago. And yes i did try pounds and rescue centres. Finally found one. Her dad is built like a truck but with the typical big playful and loveable staffy personality.
> 
> Introducing Coco, the baby staffy, which already destroyed half my house. But shes still adorable
> 
> View attachment 185681



Awwwww wishing you both many happy years together @SmokeyJoe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/12/19)

Picked up 1kg in a week. Little girl is going to be huge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (1/1/20)

Came across this pic whilst cleaning up my hard drive. This is myself and Dragon taken a few years ago by my son. Sadly not with me anymore but most certainly not forgotten. Love your dogs lads and lasses, you will miss them greatly when they are gone.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (5/1/20)

You want to be an alpha, prepare to bleed! All in good fun, she keeps me young!


Regads

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/1/20)

Raindance said:


> You want to be an alpha, prepare to bleed! All in good fun, she keeps me young!
> View attachment 186719
> 
> Regads



Just a love bite @Raindance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/1/20)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/1/20)

Isnt this the most beautiful dog. Man i love staffies. Such character

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (22/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Isnt this the most beautiful dog. Man i love staffies. Such character
> 
> View attachment 188366
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/20)

SWAMBO got called in to work, Jasmyn decided her dad is a pillow...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)

Miesies JYNX just waited for Dad to get out , so she could get in [bed]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/4/20)

It's a cold miserable night, and the doggos are in cahoots with SWAMBO to take ownership of the couch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BeaLea (26/4/20)

This dog of mine was very interested in the bandana I found in the cupboard... So obviously had to put it on him. He loved it and refused to let me take it off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (26/4/20)

Rose and I having a braai 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 195010
> 
> 
> This dog of mine was very interested in the bandana I found in the cupboard... So obviously had to put it on him. He loved it and refused to let me take it off



Awwww so sweet - just look at that face!! @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

r0ckf1re said:


> Rose and I having a braai
> 
> 
> View attachment 195011
> ...



What an expression! Wonder what she's thinking? @r0ckf1re

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/20)

Thought I would share my pack, due to the colder weather I could actually get them to be in the same place at the same time long enough to take a picture. Front to back, 
Trixie “the Terrible “, cross Belgian Shepherd and Jack Russel, Energizer battery covered with hair,
Liefie, rescue fro Dec 2019, sausage cross, wandered into my yard looking like a skeleton, the shy one when it suits her, 
Seuneman, rescue from May 2019, nearly caught my car, was nearly a flattie as well, he’s a dog, loves sniffing vape clouds while sitting on my lap,
Ouma Milo in the back, the Locusts surviving dog that moved with them,



When you are the oldest, and also have a nickname like “Polony dog” and “Two Ton Tessie”, you get a bigger nest and you may hog the extra pillow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Neal (27/6/20)

Pattie and Ella, Swaziland's greatest guard dogs, diligently ensuring no one steals the furniture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Gringo (9/7/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Isnt this the most beautiful dog. Man i love staffies. Such character
> 
> View attachment 188366


Love Staffies !!!! For me and my personality... Staffies are the best. Mine loves every hooman and dog. We live in an estate and let me have you know.... he is more popular than Brad Pit... he even gets kookies and milk on his daily walks at some houses he visits ( specially bought for him ... hahaha ) 
His name is Ragnar and he is 1 year old..

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Gringo (9/7/20)

And not much of a guard dog ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/20)

Gringo said:


> And not much of a guard dog ...


And we call it a dogs life! That there is contentment and a little piece of heaven on earth! Lovely doggo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/7/20)

She gets cold so easily. She cant sleep without her blanky
My "little" Amstaf/Stratstaf cross

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/7/20)

Gringo said:


> And not much of a guard dog ...


Beautiful staffy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (9/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> And we call it a dogs life! That there is contentment and a little piece of heaven on earth! Lovely doggo.


Thanks Fogger !!! You can see who runs the show in your house... love your paws, the look really happy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/20)

Does anyone know where i can get a strat staffy from registered breeders. And yes i have been to numerous shelters. But with previous owners trying to "create" a fighting staff, i cant take that chance with my kids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/20)

Gringo said:


> Love Staffies !!!! For me and my personality... Staffies are the best. Mine loves every hooman and dog. We live in an estate and let me have you know.... he is more popular than Brad Pit... he even gets kookies and milk on his daily walks at some houses he visits ( specially bought for him ... hahaha )
> His name is Ragnar and he is 1 year old..


I fully agree. Staffies are brilliant animals. They have such beautiful personalities

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (10/7/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a strat staffy from registered breeders. And yes i have been to numerous shelters. But with previous owners trying to "create" a fighting staff, i cant take that chance with my kids


Is the strat staffy a breed between English and American staffy ?
Ragnar is a English staffy... only 40cm high, but 30cm wide ... hahahahah and i ordered him a year in advance... so good luck if you want something with a descend blood line. Like you mentioned you dont want a fighting and aggresive dog... so blood line is key... above pic was Ragnar at 6 months ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/20)

Gringo said:


> View attachment 200852
> 
> Is the strat staffy a breed between English and American staffy ?
> Ragnar is a English staffy... only 40cm high, but 30cm wide ... hahahahah and i ordered him a year in advance... so good luck if you want something with a descend blood line. Like you mentioned you dont want a fighting and aggresive dog... so blood line is key... above pic was Ragnar at 6 months ...



He is gorgeous. Yes mine is a american Stratford terrier and British stratfordshire terrier mix. Basically a British staffy with pitty size. Useless guard dog, but shes part of the family. Never loved a dog so much in my life

But I would love to own a fawn pure british staffy, even if i have to wait. But to get a good breeder is a mission

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (11/7/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> He is gorgeous. Yes mine is a american Stratford terrier and British stratfordshire terrier mix. Basically a British staffy with pitty size. Useless guard dog, but shes part of the family. Never loved a dog so much in my life
> 
> But I would love to own a fawn pure british staffy, even if i have to wait. But to get a good breeder is a mission


Hahahaha !!! Im feeling you bud... same here, he is like a child in the house.
Check out " Larumo Staffs " for black ones...and ToroPerro for brown ones.. 
I did my home work.... and would not suggest the blue staffies ( grey in color ) they are prone to illness and are also not recognized by Kusa as pure bred as yet.
Ragnar is from the Larumo blood line... many SA champions, including a few Uk champions and then i was lucky as one of Ragnar's great grands dads was International Champion ( Stormbull Solo ).. good luck with the search. Think blood line is very important as it is a good indication of behavior, looks and wellbeing ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/7/20)

The girls in the house ensuring dad stays nice and warm in his one third of the bed.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/8/20)

Yip its cold

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (8/8/20)

Gale-force winds blowing, but my little angel isn't bothered. She spends most of her time on the spare bed in my office ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (8/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Gale-force winds blowing, but my little angel isn't bothered. She spends most of her time on the spare bed in my office ...
> 
> View attachment 203621


Not spoiled at all!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## r0ckf1re (8/8/20)

Hooked said:


> What an expression! Wonder what she's thinking? @r0ckf1re



Is she going to get a lamb chop 
@Hooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/8/20)

Hooked said:


> What an expression! Wonder what she's thinking? @r0ckf1re


You bad alpha. Don’t destroy all that flavour by turning a quality cut into a well done piece of leather!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (12/8/20)

Photo bomb !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/8/20)

Haven’t had the heart to post this until now, but after 9 years of good living Ouma Milo had to go sleep last week Sunday due to lymphatic cancer that spread extremely aggressively and fast. There is a big hole in our family.


But she now has no pain and can run and walk again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (18/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven’t had the heart to post this until now, but after 9 years of good living Ouma Milo had to go sleep last week Sunday due to lymphatic cancer that spread extremely aggressively and fast. There is a big hole in our family.
> View attachment 204648
> 
> But she now has no pain and can run and walk again.



I'm so sorry for your loss @Room Fogger. It must have been a difficult decision, but the right one. RIP Ouma Milo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (19/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven’t had the heart to post this until now, but after 9 years of good living Ouma Milo had to go sleep last week Sunday due to lymphatic cancer that spread extremely aggressively and fast. There is a big hole in our family.
> View attachment 204648
> 
> But she now has no pain and can run and walk again.


Sorry Bud .... RIP old timer....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (20/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven’t had the heart to post this until now, but after 9 years of good living Ouma Milo had to go sleep last week Sunday due to lymphatic cancer that spread extremely aggressively and fast. There is a big hole in our family.
> View attachment 204648
> 
> But she now has no pain and can run and walk again.



So sorry for your loss  these precious animals creep so deeply into our hearts and lives. I'm sure Ouma Milo had the best life and times with you and your family.
RIP sweet Ouma Milo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/20)

She has more muscle on her forehead than what i have in my entire body

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven’t had the heart to post this until now, but after 9 years of good living Ouma Milo had to go sleep last week Sunday due to lymphatic cancer that spread extremely aggressively and fast. There is a big hole in our family.
> View attachment 204648
> 
> But she now has no pain and can run and walk again.


Im so sorry for your loss bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

Very sorry for your loss, always heartbreaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (1/9/20)

I'm so very sorry @Room Fogger, it's an unbearable pain to loose a member of the family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (1/9/20)

You go ahead and work mom, we'll keep the couch warm.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Gringo (1/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Gringo (1/9/20)

One happy dog with a plan ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (3/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (7/9/20)

The old lady took over the teddy.


and dont dare to touch her teddy.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/10/20)

My beloved staffy cant sleep without her blanky

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (6/10/20)

I'm hiding dad.... u cant see me...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (6/10/20)

My two fur-babies.
Thor (left hand side) is a pavement special rescue,
and Nova (on the right) is a collie x boomer!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (8/10/20)

My brother's dog came for dinner the other night and kept a beady eye on the proceedings in the kitchen!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (12/10/20)

It's a Dogs Life
Really takes the Mickey this one

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> It's a Dogs Life
> Really takes the Mickey this one
> 
> View attachment 210613


 Such a beautiful old soul!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (12/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Such a beautiful old soul!



Thanks mate 
She's 12
Our pittie unfortunately never made it past 8 years

Dreading the day that one day will come 
But such is the circle of life I guess 
We must just give them our all and treat them as best as we can

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Thanks mate
> She's 12
> Our pittie unfortunately never made it past 8 years
> 
> ...


Our Kharma made it to 14. One of the worst days of my life. Held her in my arms till the bitter end. But we had to make the decision. She had heart failure and was in a lot of discomfort. Cherish every moment bud!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> It's a Dogs Life
> Really takes the Mickey this one
> 
> View attachment 210613



Awwww that's so cute!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/20)

Too hot for hotdogs.... he found the fan under my desk today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



It's quite telling that Trump and Melania are the only First family not to have a dog in the White House. Say no more ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)

Clinton had a dog and a cat but said that he got on better with the Palestinians than he did with the pets. 

There were others with no dogs such as James K Polk and some who had other pets such as horses but not dogs. Just did quite an interesting Wikipedia search on the subject.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/20)

Hooked said:


> It's quite telling that Trump and Melania are the only First family not to have a dog in the White House. Say no more ...


This is what they had:




And no its not Ivanka Trump waking up in the morning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (11/2/21)

My girl with her "pigtails"

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail (12/4/21)

My pitbull, Kai showing off his muscles. 2 years, 7 months old now, been on a raw diet since I got him at 6 weeks old.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## LeislB (13/4/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> My pitbull, Kai showing off his muscles. 2 years, 7 months old now, been on a raw diet since I got him at 6 weeks old.
> View attachment 227275
> View attachment 227276


My word, he's a handsome boy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/4/21)

The best dog in the world. . . according to myself and my kids at least. The sweetest caring dog ever, our 1.5y old amstaff. Just look at that face

Cant believe its the same dog that i posted puppy pics about a few months ago

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/4/21)

Massive thanks to @Moey_Ismail on providing info on feeding. Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/4/21)

*Boksburg dog rescue: Staffie rescuing drowning pup will make your day*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/lifestyle/boksburg-dog-pool-rescue-viral-video-watch/
15 April 2021

"A video of a staffie saving her Pomeranian friend from drowning in a swimming pool in Boksburg on the East Rand of Gauteng has gone viral in South Africa.

Yes, the seven-year-old staffie named Jessie, saved her friend, Chucky, 13, from almost drowning after he had fallen into the pool last Friday 9 April.

STAFFIE RESCUING DROWNING PUP GOES VIRAL IN SA
According to TimesLive, Byron Thanarayen and his wife Melissa could not understand why Chucky, the Toy Pom, had a wet head and dry body. They were shocked when they eventually found out what happened on Friday 9 April 2021.

After looking for clues, they decided to check the security camera footage, which confirmed Melissa’s hunch — but with a twist.

The footage reveals how Jessie, a rescue adopted from the SPCA in Boksburg four years ago, runs to the edge of the pool and after trying for 34 minutes while Chucky is desperately swimming around because he can’t get out on the steps, she eventually managed to pull the Chucky out of the water by using her teeth.

Byron said they are now installing a pool cover..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/4/21)

Hooked said:


> *Boksburg dog rescue: Staffie rescuing drowning pup will make your day*
> https://www.thesouthafrican.com/lifestyle/boksburg-dog-pool-rescue-viral-video-watch/
> 15 April 2021
> 
> ...



You got to love Staffies. For me personally, theres no other dog in the world with such kindness and an urge to protect their family. 
Best dog breed in the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/21)

Feeling very sorry for herself. She almost ripped a nail out so off we went to the vet. Arrived home with a bright purple bandage. By the next day it had been ripped off. Our local vet is on sick leave. The vet in Darling, a town nearby, who helped Kena, was off so I went to the pharmacy to buy a bandage. 

I did a First Aid course many years ago and I passed Theory with flying colours. Practicals - not so much. As you can see. 

We went back to the vet today and the bandages have been removed, but if she licks her wound (the nail had to be removed) I have to put a cone around her neck.

She breaks a nail about twice a year and how it happens I simply do not know. There's nothing that I can see here that it's catching on.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/21)

Sleeping off effects of pain tablets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/21)

Soaking up the sun....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/4/21)

How is your little one doing @Hooked ?


----------



## Hooked (27/4/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is your little one doing @Hooked ?



She's fine now, thanks for asking @SmokeyJoe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/6/21)

Little Pink Riding Hood, curled up for an evening of Netflix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo (9/6/21)

Ragnar just under 2 years ... no raw diet ( wife not happy with me when i made the suggestion hhahahaah. She asked me if i will feed the kid raw food... needless to say, i lost that dabate ) never the less still a Unit. Just lots of playing, walking,swiming and digging up the beach...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (29/6/21)

Yes, I can smell the rain, but that doesn't mean that I have to go out in it!

It's not only the torrential rain that we've been having, but galeforce winds too - and she's terrified of the wind. Hard to believe that she's a Capetonian! For more than 24 hrs she refused to go out. I put newspaper down in the guest bathroom, but she never used it. Wish I had such control!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/21)

Oreo chilling...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/9/21)

Theres no love as pure as what a dog has for its human family. Love her to bits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Theres no love as pure as what a dog has for its human family. Love her to bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is gorgeous! Just look at that happy face!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/10/21)

For those of you that are interested, Faithful To Nature, Travelstart & Petheaven are running an amazing competition, you don't even need to buy anything to enter.



A pet-friendly vacation for the whole family and some vouchers worth R40k!

You can enter on the Faithful To Nature website: https://www.faithful-to-nature.co.za/
If you want, you can also enter it by using my link ( https://swee.ps/TqgoT_fGiSumt ), wich would give me an extra entry, but only if you want....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> For those of you that are interested, Faithful To Nature, Travelstart & Petheaven are running an amazing competition, you don't even need to buy anything to enter.
> View attachment 242730
> 
> 
> ...



@Dela Rey Steyn I can't see anything about it on the Faithful to Nature website.
On your link, must we just fill in name etc.? Is that all the competition involves? (Other than the marketing stuff which one would get and which I will immediately tag to go into the bin).


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/21)

My boy got an eina, had a little surgery to clear out an abscess this morning, sleeping it off like a legend. This Fudge is a tank, 14 years and nothing is getting him down.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (20/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My boy got an eina, had a little surgery to clear out an abscess this morning, sleeping it off like a legend. This Fudge is a tank, 14 years and nothing is getting him down.
> 
> View attachment 244375



Wishing him a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/21)

The mornings are still cool here in Yzer, so let's just have a lie-in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (12/12/21)

Nothing beats an afternoon nap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/12/21)

Hooked said:


> Nothing beats an afternoon nap!
> 
> View attachment 246210


Agreed

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/1/22)

At least they are good at "playing dead"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## LeislB (22/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> At least they are good at "playing dead"
> 
> View attachment 248842


It's so hot here we're not even playing, we're nearly dead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/1/22)

It thinks it's human... the dog does too... not even the Mrs lies on my pillow like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/22)

She just loves driving along with the school run

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> She just loves driving along with the school run
> 
> View attachment 250036


Faaack. After looking at this post, this single dad job is making me grow a vagina

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/22)

Lost my Boy yesterday... RIP Fudge! We miss you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lost my Boy yesterday... RIP Fudge! We miss you!
> 
> View attachment 251940


Ah so sorry dude!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lost my Boy yesterday... RIP Fudge! We miss you!
> 
> View attachment 251940



Ohhh I'm so sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (13/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lost my Boy yesterday... RIP Fudge! We miss you!
> 
> View attachment 251940


Such a sweetie. My heart goes out to you @DarthBranMuffin and family.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/6/22)

Sign Our Petition - Let's Make Animal Sterilization A National Priority!


The NSP is passionate about South Africa’s animals, which deserve to be treated with dignity and respect. By working in partnership with the community, we can make a substantial difference in protecting these animals.




petition.nsp.org.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/6/22)

The Cape winter has arrived! It's cold and raining, but who cares? Not me, cos I got a new jacket for my 7th birthday on 31 May. 
Aren't I just the gal!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/22)

Hooked said:


> The Cape winter has arrived! It's cold and raining, but who cares? Not me, cos I got a new jacket for my 7th birthday on 31 May.
> Aren't I just the gal!!
> 
> View attachment 257439


very snazzy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/22)

23kg solid muscle, but when its cold, shes useless

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (16/6/22)

Daddy’s lap, bestest best pillow ever.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/22)

I just cant imagine a family without a dog. It just feels wrong

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## supermoto (22/7/22)

Our new Friday morning routine. Walk on the beach with the hooligans

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/22)

We do the park most weekends

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn (22/7/22)

Keeping warm....






Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/7/22)

It's always best to have one's eartennae up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/22)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stew (17/8/22)

Piper. Possibly our last furry baby.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yuliana (19/9/22)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (11/10/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 261152
> Piper. Possibly our last furry baby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (11/10/22)

The reason i can not have nice stuff. And I do not mind one little bit. 

Regards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (12/10/22)

Piper lying by me by the computer.
Hope he doesn't fart. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/22)

Oreo taking over the world... one chair at a time... and then she barks at me when I don't sit down with her, not that there is space left when she joins me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/10/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I just cant imagine a family without a dog. It just feels wrong


I agree. 
I look back to the days when my grandparents were looking after me when I was barely out of nappies, I've been around dogs my whole life. My mother got me a puppy when I was 9 years old and she stayed with me for 15/16 years. After her passing, I couldn't bring myself to get another one. I did have one but I wasn't allowed to take the boerboel puppy with me - my mom said moving back home after an abusive relationship, there was no space for a big dog. Then they went and got a big dog but I wasn't allowed to bring mine with me. I had to leave her behind with the family I was staying with and the old man said he would look after her as it was good with their adopted baby so I had to leave her behind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/22)

Solar panels activated, time for an early morning charge...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (23/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Solar panels activated, time for an early morning charge...
> 
> View attachment 267655


I had a four array solar system. They love the sun. "Beautie."

Reactions: Like 2


----------

